# Looking for a "big" house for 12 adults for a weekend?



## valc (3 Oct 2006)

Has anyone any suggestions - preferably within 2 / 2.5 hour drive of Dublin.

I have checked out the Irish Landmark Trust properties which all look amazing but unfortunately are not suitable due to our numbers.

tnx

valc


----------



## coleen (3 Oct 2006)

what about using the super valu holiday break offer, you could get 2 houses together irish hooiday homes which take 6 people and they have lots of locations in ireland all you need is the booking number off the collector card


----------



## tiger (3 Oct 2006)

Nice properties.  Not as glamorous, but you can search bord failtes accomodation at [broken link removed].  Plenty of choice at least


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2006)

valc said:


> Has anyone any suggestions - preferably within 2 / 2.5 hour drive of Dublin.


You mean inside the canals?


----------



## MugsGame (3 Oct 2006)

> You mean inside the canals?


Can you get a house-boat big enough? Or did you mean within the canal boundaries?


----------



## liteweight (3 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> You mean inside the canals?


----------



## Numbs (3 Oct 2006)

is an old style house on the prom in Bundoran (3 hours from Dublin). It is operated as a lodge and as such you don't have full self-catering facilities but it holds up to 24 people.


----------



## extopia (3 Oct 2006)

Unfortunately though it's in Bundoran.


----------



## Guest127 (3 Oct 2006)

might be worth a try. stayed in those houses in tullow and while they won't hold 12 two of them would no problem.


----------



## Lyndan (4 Oct 2006)

try www.thh.ie - give them a call tell them what you want they are very helpful, I've been using them for years


----------



## valc (4 Oct 2006)

Tnx everyone for the suggestions. A friend of mine told me about this website last night & I am pretty confident I will find something from it. http://www.irishgems.com  We would prefer just the one house. Bundoran looks quite promising - but as some of the group are travelling from Cork / Clare, I think it may just be that little bit too far.

Tnx again


----------



## Guest127 (4 Oct 2006)

want to be friends of bertie to afford this. €30,000 for a week so assuming around €20000 for weekend?


----------



## valc (4 Oct 2006)

there are a few affordable properties on the website!


----------



## Guest127 (4 Oct 2006)

apologies. fell for the first one. and who wouldn't


----------



## macnas (5 Oct 2006)

this do?


http://www.carrighouse.com/


----------



## extopia (5 Oct 2006)

The Renvyle House is also a wonderful place to stay, although not sure if you'll have it to yourself. Fantastic ambience, great restaurant, laid back attitude. 

Herels the website. No connection, spent a very nice few days here not so long ago. Onsite golf course, fishing, pool, croquet, etc. A bit of a hike from Dublin though, it's right at the edge of Connemara.


----------



## DirtyH2O (6 Oct 2006)

Most of the better ones are north of Dublin as a lot of the Southern ones got burned down around 1922...
They offer loads of activities onsite as well.

http://www.irishlandmark.com/properties/clomantagh-castle-kilkenny.asp would be ideal but you'll have to lose two friends or put them in a B&B.

Redhills House in Cavan - they have three seperate properties on a large estate - 200/300 acres.

Northern Castles
Fermanagh
Crom Castle has 7 double bedrooms.
Belle Isle Castle sleeps up to 14.

Antrim
Glenarm Castle [broken link removed]


Or http://www.lodgings-ireland.com/hilton_park.html - sleeps 12.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Oct 2006)

if some of your friends are in cork/clare would you not go for the lighthouse in cork on http://www.irishlandmark.com/properties/galley-head-lighthouse-cork.asp
i know that means a much longer drive from dublin but it looks amazing and the two houses would take 12 people. enjoy wherever you end up.


----------



## greenfield (6 Oct 2006)

Hi

[broken link removed] is located in Laragh, Wicklow - recently renovated and very lovely.  Cannot remember prices but they will just rent the house to you or will provide hotel service iuncluding food if you want.


----------



## valc (6 Oct 2006)

Tnx Dereko 1969

Those lighthouses were my first choice, along with the pair at Loop Head. Unfort though, no weekend availability this side of Xmas. But have booked Galley Head for late next year!

tnx again

valc


----------



## JohnJay (10 Oct 2006)

Renville, Bundoran and Kerry.... 2.5 hours from Dublin?? What the f**k are all of ye driving?? Has someone borrowed a car from Richard Hammond?


----------

